# Healthy goat coat oil



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Is healthy goat coat oil (from TSC) OK for pregnant goats? My Alpine doe, Annie, has the worst looking coat imaginable and she's 7 weeks pregnant. I think that it is safe, but just want to make sure.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that product. I have tried wheat germ oil on their grain before, but it didn't seem to make any difference and some people feel that too much oil in their diet prevents them from absorbing other nutrients. Now the only oil I add is just a few black oil sunflower seeds in their grain. They get maybe 2 teaspoons to a tablespoon per feeding. My understanding is that that's plenty of oil.

Usually if a goat's fur looks rough, it's due to a mineral deficiency. Mine were looking bad - especially one girl. I had to use zinc and copper supplements to get them up to speed. Now they all look fabulous and their coats are shiny and soft.

Copper is safe to give during pregnancy. Zinc should be too as long as you don't over due it. Though if your doe looks rough you could probably give zinc every day (once a day) for 2-3 weeks, then cut back to every other day, then once a week. I use "people" zinc and give my LaMancha 1 adult human dose. I would give a Nigerian 1/2 that.

With the copper you can give boluses as often as every four weeks. Not only will the copper help your goat's coat, but it will also help her fend off internal parasites.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you so much for the information!! Do you think that this product (contains zinc) would work?
https://www.amazon.com/TruCare-Top-...qid=1508026584&sr=8-1&keywords=zinc+for+goats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It would probably work. This is what I use for zinc supplementation:

https://www.amazon.com/Zinpro-Re-se...ie=UTF8&qid=1508091771&sr=1-3&keywords=zinpro


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If nothing else works, you can try the healthy goat coat, or possibly the rice bran oil. My kids have had some red boer does in the past they were showing that would get dry/rough looking hair and skin now and then, and when we started them on a very little bit of either oil their hair became shiny, and dry skin cleared up.
We actually used the Healthy Horse coat, but the labels read out the exact same, maybe the flavor might be different, not sure.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Kelp meal works well for coat and hoof health. (and probably horns if your goat has horns that are weak and shelly)


----------

